# Funtime compatable with Cricut?



## kabbs10476 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am very new to Rhinestoning, i have been looking for this answer, if it is not compatable i will have to get a new cutter.


----------



## kabbs10476 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just want to add, i do have the Sure Cuts Alot program.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Funtime doesn't export in SVG format, however it might be possible to export as AI or EPS from Funtime, importing into Inkscape, and then save as a SVG for SCAL. However, I don't know if the circles will retain their roundness after being converted twice. I guess you could draw a few circles in the Funtime Lite free version and then do some testing. 

If it doesn't work, then KNK Studio GE WILL export in SVG format and there are a lot of happy customers using that software to make their patterns.


----------



## kabbs10476 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Sandy

Thank you for your reply, where can i buy KNK Studios??


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

It is sold at www.knkusa.com. 

Sandy


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I contacted them awhile ago and its not compatible with the Cricut.. I suggest you get the KNK

I have tried using SCAL and Rhinestones ..it will not make the circles correctly


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

kabbs, I'm trying to answer your private message to me, but it says you've exceeded your storage limit. Feel free to email me, I guess, and I can answer you? I hope posting this doesn't violate any of the rules here, but I didn't know what else to do???


----------

